# Terrified Cheese Fingers



## chefguy (Nov 16, 2009)

*Terrified Cheese Fingers*

Hi, guys

Today I am going to show a recipe how to make Terrified cheese fingers.
It is very fun, but a little scare for the recipe.
There is a video for the recipe, too.
go check it out: Terrified Cheese Fingers - BeTheCook - Food & Cooking Recipes









*Ingredients*


String Cheeses
slices of almond
*Instructions*

*Step 1*

Take a string of cheese, round off the two ends. 
Then use hands to tear it off in half, pull off. 
*Step 2*

Use knife to slice a little bit on the end to make it look like a nail. 
Stick on a piece of almond. 
Use the knife to make some marks on the cheese. 
*Step 3*

Put some hot sauce or Ketchup on the plate, dip the end of cheese (not the nail end), 
and Place on the plate.


----------



## chefguy (Nov 16, 2009)

it is really fun and tasty


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Great for Halloween parties I'd say


----------



## natalie jordach (Aug 17, 2009)

hahaha this cracks me up :]


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Suggestion for this - you could heat a metal skewer over a gas element and scorch the knuckle joints on  Would have to clean & re-oil the skewer as you go - same as you do for marking flat fish. Heat inbetween marking as needed.


----------



## chefguy (Nov 16, 2009)

That is right, best recipe for Halloween


----------



## chefguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Good suggestion, have you ever tried that?


----------



## abanynini (Jan 24, 2010)

this image freaked me out a bit when I first say it! great idea!


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

No haven't tried it, but saw it (with halibut fish done whole) on a show. The guy kept mucking it up then realsised he needed to wipe it clean between scorchings. Worked fine after that. Before he figured out the wipe between scorchings, what would happen is the burnt skin would stick to the skewer and just leave a bare line of flesh, but no nice brown scorch mark. Once he cleaned it inbetween scorchings - perfect nice brown line. He did it in diagonal cross hatches and it looked the biz. Really nice effect. Too fussy for me to bother with, but interesting just the same.


----------



## gnnairda (Aug 7, 2009)

Are you by any chance Chef John from Foodwishes.com? I notice in your site the whole front page of recipes are from him. including this one


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

This is perfect! Really good idea you have thre. Good Job!


----------



## chefguy (Nov 16, 2009)

We have a partnership with Chef John from Foodwishes.com, Our goal is to let all people in the world to share our recipes and cooking skills...


----------



## bidiboom (Feb 3, 2010)

Really funny  I didnt expect to see something like this .. but is it edible? well.. I wouldnt be able to I think


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Kids would love them - release your inner child


----------



## chefguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes, it is edible, you can eat them. Put some hot sauce or Ketchup as "blood".
Add some sugar if you like. make sure don't let other people see it when you eat them. 
or you might get into trouble.


----------

